# FTP Server veröffentlichen!



## MasterofGIGA (7. Februar 2009)

*FTP Server veröffentlichen!?*

Freunde der Wurst!

Nach 3 Stunden harter Arbeit, habe ich mit XAMPP und Filzilla FTP Server
die gewünschten Daten im Browser abrufbar gemacht. Jedoch nur via
ftp://127.0.0.1
Wie schaffe ich es nun, den Server unter einer bereits angelegten DynDNS
abzurufen, damit ich beispielsweise bei Freunden die Musik von meinem
Webserver downloaden kann etc... ?!
Habe schon vil gegooglet, aber jetzt weiß ich nimmer weiter -.-

Liebe Grüße,

Louis


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Februar 2009)

Am einfachsten geht es wenn Du einen Router hast der eine eingebaute Dyndns Funktion besitzt (siehe screenshot im anhang).


----------

